# Got a new to me pre-amp



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I have been thinking about getting a separate phono pre-amp for about a month now. I have been using my Onkyo home theater receiver for my 2 channel rig also but it never sounded as good as I thought it should. So I was looking around on Ebay and saw a nice looking pre-amp from Mitsubishi. It is a vintage piece model number DA-P20. A dual monaural pre-amp and I paid $300 for it. Well I got it today and because I don't have a seperate amp for it yet I ran it to the aux input of a Pioneer SA-400 50w per channel receiver that I am selling. Well I can't believe the difference in sound I now get just using my spare TT the Audio Technica PL-60. It is so transparent and the overall sound is so realistic compared to my Onkyo it is ridiculous. The bass, mid range, and highs have come to life on a set of Acoustic research AR-17's that I got at an estate sale for $20 bucks. I can't wait to get a separate amp and hook up my Project Debut Carbon TT to my set of HPS SR-70's which are a commercial grade of the Klipsch Heresy's. I am looking to spend about $3-400 for the amp and have looked at quite a few including some vintage amps and the Emotiva UPA-200 but if anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear them. Needless to say I am extremely happy that I will have a stand alone 2 channel setup. Here is the pre-amp I bought.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sweet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats! Looks to be in great shape.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice, I miss my two channel carver that I used to have. Some day I will get one again.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks beautiful. I just want to reach out and turn the knobs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guy's. It is in perfect shape except for a couple of small nicks on the top that aren't even noticeable from a foot away. I got my eye on one of the amps that go with the pre-amp but I will have to sell some things I have on CL so I can stretch my budget a bit. What do you guys think of this. http://www.ebay.com/itm/311482321666?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the wife let me brake into the bank today to buy a amp for my pre-amp. I will need to sell a couple of things to replace it but it was nice of her. I got a B+K ST-2140 that is in excellent condition for $300 Here are a few pics of the new set up.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice, so how do you like the sound?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Tonto said:


> Nice, so how do you like the sound?


I love it. It sounds crystal clear and the bass is tight and punchy. :bigsmile:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I thought you like the retro amp I would of offered up my b&k 125.2 I bought it as a demo unit and never used it!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

B- one said:


> I thought you like the retro amp I would of offered up my b&k 125.2 I bought it as a demo unit and never used it!


I wanted to go with retro but I couldn't find anything in my price range so I just bought the ST-2140 because I got a good deal on it.


----------

